# Shai Linne: Atonement Q&A



## Sven (Jun 24, 2009)

Who woulda thought that a catechism could be rapped? This is great stuff from Shai Linne:

[video=youtube;FwK85fRw-qM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwK85fRw-qM[/video]


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jun 24, 2009)

shai linne is something else. Here's my personal favorite:

[video=youtube;QFngtmn3TYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFngtmn3TYA[/video]


----------



## Sven (Jun 24, 2009)

I just discovered him about four months ago. I wish I had sooner.


----------



## Skyler (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm still waiting for Reformed opera....


----------



## Gloria (Jun 24, 2009)

The things shai linne is doing to bring the gospel to the unchurched is amazing! Who says Reformed rap isn't valuable and God glorifying? The Lord is working! Thanks for sharing.

I recommend checking out all of his albums. _The Solus Christos Project_, _The Atonement_ and _Storiez_. All solid!


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jun 24, 2009)

Linne's real good. I like The Ambassador as well but Linne is my favorite right now.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 24, 2009)

he sounds like the world and clearly is trying to cater to the flesh...

I love Shai.


----------



## gritsrus (Jun 24, 2009)

Gloria said:


> The things shai linne is doing to bring the gospel to the unchurched is amazing! Who says Reformed rap isn't valuable and God glorifying? The Lord is working! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I recommend checking out all of his albums. _The Solus Christos Project_, _The Atonement_ and _Storiez_. All solid!



I first heard of him after getting the 13 Letters album, that has him and some friends on it. I had seen it recommended on Reformed sites. Great stuff.. and I was never into Rap. Didn't care for it at all. I think it's great what they're doing.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Jun 24, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> he sounds like the world and clearly is trying to cater to the flesh...
> 
> I love Shai.




What does the world sound like? It sounds like "Money, Sex, power..."

None of that in Shai's music (except denouncing it).

The flesh and the world does not have a "beat". Christian rap does not sound any more like "the world" than 'Amazing Grace'. See, when 'Amazing Grace' was written, IT sounded like other contemporary music too.

"Style" does not determine worldliness. Content does.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Jun 25, 2009)

Damon Rambo said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > he sounds like the world and clearly is trying to cater to the flesh...
> ...



I think Andrew was just being sarcastic, imitating the excuses often heard from those who claim that just because rap is rap, it cannot glorify God. 

But yes, I agree with all you've said.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 25, 2009)

Hehe yeah, Joel nailed it. I totally agree with what you are saying, Damon.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's a worth-listening-to Way of the Master (Todd Friel) radio piece on shai linne's 'Atonement Q&A'...

[video=youtube;GkAoc0eAUNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkAoc0eAUNM&feature=related[/video]

"_Oooh_! It... they're... they're... they sound like they're... _Calvinists_?! This is just shocking from beginning to end."


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jun 25, 2009)

Hazakim "Theophanies" - Lampmode.com

Shai Linne going to Ireland on a mission's trip.


----------



## Skyler (Jun 25, 2009)

Damon Rambo said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > he sounds like the world and clearly is trying to cater to the flesh...
> ...



Did you know? Charles Wesley was fond of appropriating drinking songs for his hymns. Take that!


----------



## Damon Rambo (Jun 25, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Hehe yeah, Joel nailed it. I totally agree with what you are saying, Damon.



My apologies, friend!


----------



## John Weathersby (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing the 116 Clique in Albuquerque next week! 
[video=youtube;dVT5MDmZ3wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVT5MDmZ3wM[/video]


----------

